
Boeing may be now well and truly fucked - neverminder
http://havecoffeewillwrite.com/?p=67929
======
atonse
I've gone from admiring Boeing all my life to completely not trusting anything
today's Boeing says after this scandal.

It's very likely that they are overrun by a bunch of MBA-ridden suits rather
than engineers (not claiming all engineers are benevolent but that cultural
shift always results in an erosion of quality), like most companies of its
type. And no good decisions will be made.

I have always said (although without any supporting data), that the safest
time to fly is probably after a plane crash because most airlines are probably
double and triple checking their planes to be safe.

But that's not true of the 737-MAX. You can't fix what they've screwed up.
Because the fundamental design change was borne out of greed, and not good
engineering. I'll continue to avoid the 737-MAX like I'm sure many others
will.

~~~
agumonkey
It's crazy how anything in the universe grows and decays.. even when said
thing is somehow sentient and knows about this

------
evmar
This is just a copy-paste of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19758373](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19758373)
(which is the original source and on a site that isn't down)

------
GiorgioG
I don't care what Boeing does, I won't fly the Max going forward unless it
gets a triple-redundant redesign for MCAS. Yep, triple-redundant can also
fail, but I expect Boeing to over-design the fix to raise consumer confidence.

------
peteretep
The entire article is blogspam for this article:

[https://nader.org/2019/04/04/boeings-homicide-will-give-
way-...](https://nader.org/2019/04/04/boeings-homicide-will-give-way-to-
safety-reforms-if-flyers-organize/)

------
yread
Boeing still has Outperform rating from Leeham and others. It will be
interesting who will be right: random bloggers or financial "analysts"

[https://leehamnews.com/2019/04/24/initial-analyst-
reaction-t...](https://leehamnews.com/2019/04/24/initial-analyst-reaction-to-
boeing-1q-earnings/)

------
blarg1
> Using only one operating sensor (Airbus A320neo has three sensors)

I thought the boeing plane only needed the system because their engines were
positioned so far forward, and that the airbus plane didn't have that problem,
so shouldn't airbus not need the stall system?

~~~
treis
Airbus and Boeing take different approaches towards flight control. Airbus
will override pilot inputs to keep the plane from stalling or otherwise flying
out of the envelope. Boeing allows pilots to override the plane even if the
plane thinks it's a dangerous maneuver. Airbus's system needs to be more
reliable since a malfunctioning sensor will cause the plane to crash itself.

~~~
jarfil
Wasn't the problem that Boeing requires pilots to keep overriding the system
in the case of a failure, while not training them to do so, or even mentioning
the fact in the documentation?

~~~
treis
Yes, but the theory was that since the pilot could override the system it was
less critical compared with Airbus where the systems controlled by the sensors
are considered critical for flight. That's why Boeing used 1 while Airbus uses
3.

------
mimixco
Consumer confidence in the DC-10 disappeared after its closely-spaced and
related fatal crashes. This led to the plane being relegated to cargo duties
and, eventually, to McDonnell Douglas's financial failure and sale to Boeing.

The TL;DR? If people don't want to fly the MAX, there's nothing Boeing can do
to fix it. They're better off abandoning the design and doing the clean sheet
plane they should have done from the beginning.

~~~
flowersjeff
Don't know why you're getting the downvotes.

Thanks for the TL;DR - as the site didn't work for me. Also, the analysis is
spot on.

~~~
mimixco
Here's Nader's original:

[https://nader.org/2019/04/04/boeings-homicide-will-give-
way-...](https://nader.org/2019/04/04/boeings-homicide-will-give-way-to-
safety-reforms-if-flyers-organize/)

------
icodemuch
Site doesn't work for me

~~~
fjarlq
Workaround:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190426150157/http://havecoffee...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190426150157/http://havecoffeewillwrite.com/?p=67929)

